# Monitor Ref 700 PMC. Any good?



## klipsch21 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was just given 3 Monitor Ref 700 PMC Speakers from my uncle since he upgraded his whole theater room. My question is how good are these speakers. I know they are over 10 years old but how do they compare to a $500-$600 set of new speakers?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

How do they sound to YOU. That is what counts. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have not heard them but, PMC has a pretty stellar reputation especially with professional studio music and movie mastering. My guess is that the ones you have are pretty good. As Dennis said, all that really matters is how you think they sound.


----------



## tekjargon (Oct 23, 2012)

Are you willing to sell them or trade them for some Klipsch speakers? I have had a pair of the 700PMC's for a while and keep looking from time to time for another set to match them with, but without much luck. let me know, thanks


----------

